
Ask HN: Promoting your hobby site? - johnnycarcin
I&#x27;ve just &quot;gone live&quot; with my first real hobby site that other people might use (see https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10807094) and was wondering what others do to help promote their sites that they are not invested in full-time? I&#x27;m not looking to gain anything financially from the site but I do think it&#x27;s something others might want to use.<p>Does it make sense to put any time&#x2F;effort into promoting it or should I just let it occur naturally with the idea that if it&#x27;s something people want to use, they&#x27;ll use it?
======
benologist
Should put everything you've got into it because maybe you've got something
great, or maybe you can learn something useful for when you do.

~~~
johnnycarcin
Sure, that makes sense. I suppose I should learn a bit about online marketing
then...

